# Local Stoneware Bowl



## Jim (Nov 25, 2008)

I got this nice local stoneware bowl today from a friend and fellow collector. It is marked A.G.C. DIPPLE/ LEWISTOWN, PA. The Dipple family was in the pottery business here for over a century. Andrew Gregg Curtin Dipple was a son of John H. Dipple, Sr., who founded the pottery in the 1850s.


----------



## Jim (Nov 25, 2008)

Inside. This is a hand-thrown piece from the early 1900s.


----------



## Jim (Nov 25, 2008)

Base.


----------



## Jim (Nov 25, 2008)

The potter's mark is fairly strong, with the exception of the "A" in A.G.C.. I was quite pleased to get this bowl, as I don't get to dig many intact Dipple pieces.  ~Jim


----------



## phil44 (Dec 3, 2008)

It's always nice to add something new into the collection!


----------



## capsoda (Dec 3, 2008)

Very cool piece, Jim, and a nice piece of local history too.


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice piece the glaze looks similar to some I've seen on Cowden & Wilcox marked pieces. Any connecrtion between the two potteries?

 Chris


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 4, 2008)

What is it for, is it just a mixing bowl, or was it for anything special?  It's in excellent condition . Nice!


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. These were just bowls that could be used for anything. They came in a variety of sizes. The Dipple pottery made crocks, jugs, bowls, spittoons, planters and even redware chimney crocks.

 Chris, This dark green glaze is an unusual color for Dipple pieces. I have also seen it more on the interior glazing of Cowden & Wilcox and F.H. Cowden pieces. As far as I know, there was no connection between the two potteries. Dipple's dark glazes were usually dark brown or black, but reddish brown and dark green are occasionally seen.  ~Jim


----------



## Stardust (Dec 7, 2008)

That's a really nice bowl.....
 Enjoyed the post....[]


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey Jim 
   Great piece there . My second most favorite to inks is stone ware .Love the stamp and as cap said great for local history .Theres some nice pieces from around here but there priced way over my head and I can't seam to dig anything other than pieces .Great one way to go.
         bill


----------



## Jim (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks, Star and Bill. There are a lot of local stoneware pieces that are WAY out of my price range, so I like to pick up what I can when a good deal presents itself. There is a killer Lewistown Pottery decorated jug on eBay right now, but I doubt that I will end up with that one (this time) [>:]. Lewistown Pottery was the predecessor to J.H. Dipple, and their pieces are very early. I do have a nice 1-gallon Lewistown Pottery crock, and had the privilege of pulling another one out of a pit. My digging partner got that one, but I was fortunate to find another one just like it that I was able to buy.

 I love all kinds of early stoneware and ceramics, but the local historical appeal of the Lewistown Pottery and Dipple family pieces make them my favorites.  ~Jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 9, 2008)

hi Jim,

 thanx for sharing your recent addition. i'm wondering how you date this piece to early 1900's?  is it the combed bottom? i would have thought this piece to be older............... just trying to learn something here. thanx again.

 jim


----------



## Jim (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks, Jim. Lewistown-made pottery pieces can be dated by the different potter's marks. Lewistown Pottery is the earliest, dating in the 1840s and 50s. J.H. Dipple pieces date from about 1852 to the later part of the 1800s. Then came A.M. Dipple, and finally A.G.C. Dipple, who made hand-thrown pieces until the 1930s. I have the exact dates of these potter's marks somewhere, I'll try to remember to post them. Some of these pieces can look a lot older than they are.  ~Jim

 I found it- The A.G.C. Dipple stamp was used from 1906 to 1929.


----------

